# Specialized Dolce Elite 2008 Women's Road Bike



## Mercipaige (7 Jul 2009)

I am from Austin Tx and I'm looking to buy this bike in white/pink size 54. Please let me know if you have one for sale or know of someone who might! Thanks


----------

